# Transmisor AM de 10w, funcionará?



## DavidGuetta (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, quisiera saber si este transmisor de AM de 10W andará, este es el esquema:







Mi pregunta es como hago la bobina L2? hay que montar una sobre la otra o una al lado de la otra?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 21, 2011)

jejej que tal mumish ??

mejor porque no haces el que yo estoy haciendo ???

te puedo enviar el transistor JFET y los capacitores 0.1uF=100nF=100,000 pF


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a todos estuve mirando el esquema, mucha información sobre la construcción de L2 , no hay así que seria tema de experimentar, yo personalmente siempre que arme un transformador de rf realice el primario primero y sobre este el secundario,  por lo poco que interpreto me parece que se realiza el primario de 20 vueltas luego el secundario de 40 vueltas, al parecer va aun costado de del primario, también habría que ver el diámetro del alambre  ya que van a circular 3 amperes por este y ver el diámetro de la forma en donde va a estar enrollado el trasformador, por lo que dice el texto me parece que es sobre un lápiz, también habría que ver  la construcción de L4 ya que es rotativa pero esta ya es mas fácil ya que nos da la inductancia de la misma. Para armarlo creo que dependa de las ganas de cada uno, en mi opinión buscaría algo mas practico. 
sañudos a todos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 21, 2011)

Megaman777 dijo:


> jejej que tal mumish ??
> 
> mejor porque no haces el que yo estoy haciendo ???
> 
> te puedo enviar el transistor JFET y los capacitores 0.1uF=100nF=100,000 pF



Gracias megaman!, pero mejor buscaria entre chassis de crt para encontrar condensadores... es que no conozco mucho acerca de envios, pagos, etc.

Veo que se me viene cuesta arriba hacer un transmisor de AM, de este por lo menos por el fet que trae no lo haria, ademas de las bobinas, condensador variable de aire (porque no sirve uno comun como los tipicos de AM porque chispean). Los mosfet jamas han sido un problema en conseguirlos acá. Abundan. No he preguntado si hay fets de ese tipo (J-FET) pero veo que aca no los conocen. Mejor me iria como digo con un transmisor michigan mighty mite y modularlo con un transformador de alimentacion en serie con la alimentacion. Ahora mi problema radica en el poco espacio que dispongo para poner una antena efectiva como la dipolo de media onda (sin trampas inductivas).

En ese caso me saldria mas facil comprar un transmisorcito de 1W para FM (placa montada obviamente) con alguien que sepa y tenga mas conocimientos de RF que yo (y que ademas disponga de una gran variedad de componentes dedicados al armado del mismo). A partir de esto me puedo armar con un hibrido  o transistor de RF un ampli (los cuales si he visto en un local donde arreglan radios VHF, moviles y base, ademas de portatiles) y sacarlo al aire con un dipolo vertical hecho con una de esas antenas de exterior de aluminio que son para TV y que son baratas, ademas de usar un buen cable RG213 / RG8.

No tengo ni la menor idea de como son 1W o 10W al aire en onda corta, pero algun dia cuando disponga de material, espacio y sobre todo... $$ lo sabre... quien sabe


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola, quisiera saber si este transmisor de AM de 10W andará, este es el esquema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos a todos !, analizando el esquematico tengo my dudas quanto ao correcto funcionamiento deste TX especialmente se hablando del terceiro transistor el driver del FET que no tiene polarizacion "DC" alguna en su base e si somente es conectado ao transistor anterior por uno capacitor y nadie mas !.
El FET de salida a my parece funcionar en classe "E" con alimentacion modulada en serie por outro FET cofigurado como seguidor de source.
?Alguem teria coragem en probar este tipo?
Abraços !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 11, 2011)

La nota abajo del circuito dice específicamente 20 espiras para el primario y 40 en el secundario bobinadas alrededor de las 20 del primario.
El amplificador final a mi criterio funciona en clase "C", solo conduce una pequeña parte de la señal.
Con respecto a la modulación es la típica de alto nivel, uno de los fets determina la tensión cuando no hay modulación y el otro es el modulador propiamente dicho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La nota abajo del circuito dice específicamente 20 espiras para el primario y 40 en el secundario bobinadas alrededor de las 20 del primario.
> El amplificador final a mi criterio funciona en clase "C", solo conduce una pequeña parte de la señal.
> Con respecto a la modulación es la típica de alto nivel, uno de los fets determina la tensión cuando no hay modulación y el otro es el modulador propiamente dicho.



Hola Black Tiger saludos !
Ainda continuo questionando la polarizacion "DC" del base del transistor driver del FET de salida de RF, que solamente estas conectado con el transistor anterior (aislador del oscilador ) por uno capacitor e nadie mas !, ?portanto como pode funcionar este tipo ?.
Quanto a los FET de modulacion se mirar con mas cuidado veras que estan simplesmente en paralelo : gate con gate , dreno con dreno e source con source , portanto yo no miro como puede uno tratar del nivel "DC" propriamente dito e lo otro tratar a modulacion ( la, parte "AC" ).  
Uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 12, 2011)

> ?portanto como pode funcionar este tipo ?.


No es una técnica que me "guste", pero la he visto usar en varios equipos. Yo igual le pondría una resistencia a GND.



> veras que estan simplesmente en paralelo


Efectivamente, están en paralelo, A primera vista me pareció que uno no lo estaba.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 13, 2011)

Ok! de acuerdo , quanto a uno resistor de base a tierra es bien venido ! , el potenciometro de 20 K ohms deve ser ajustado para tenermos 12 voltios en lo source del FET modulador ( sin audio aplicado ) E  creo que el FET de salida de RF opera en classe "E" por la configuracion del circuito de casamento de salida ( C3,L3,C4,L4).
Saludos a todos !
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 14, 2011)

Daniel: por lo que yo sé, un amplificador clase E trabaja con un ciclo del 90 grados de la señal y en modo digital (si/no), y la excitación que tiene la etapa final no parece acorde para cumplir con estos requisitos. Si bien la salida no es convencional (tanque PI o similar), me parece que la excitación de la misma no cumple con los requisitos de la clase E.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2011)

OK ! vamos lá ! , En la classe "D", "E" o "F" que es classes chaveadas  lo nivel de  excitacion es tal que leve el transistor (bipolar o FET ) al corte o saturacion . La configuracion del circuito de salida es quem define la classe de operacion del transistor , existe en la NET un articulo de un radioaficcionado chamado Paul Harden que explica mui detalhado todo estes tipos de configuracion , vou glooglear un poco e se encontra algo yo te envio el articulo que aqui citei.
Um fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.

Mirando melhor el circuito es que C3 + L3 forman un circuito ressonante tipo serie donde se este tipo se comporta como un curto-circuito solamente en la frequencia final de trabalho escolhida a se operar definida por el oscilador variable (L1 + C1 + C2 ), já C4 + L4 formam una rede de casamento de inpedancia con la antena emissora de modo a se lograr el melhor rendimento possible  en la transmission e portanto un maior alcance !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Daniel: por lo que yo sé, un amplificador clase E trabaja con un ciclo del 90 grados de la señal y en modo digital (si/no), y la excitación que tiene la etapa final no parece acorde para cumplir con estos requisitos. Si bien la salida no es convencional (tanque PI o similar), me parece que la excitación de la misma no cumple con los requisitos de la clase E.



Hola caro Black Tiger1954 aca tengo lo endereço donde se puede baixar el articulo escrito por el radioaficcionado  Paul Harden , indicativo de chamada : NA5N .
Neste articulo el autor explica detalhadamiente como funciona e se projecta amplificadores de Rf en el modo chaveado : http//www.nrao.edu/~pharden/hobby/Hobby.shtml , caso este link no funcione de apronto tente : http//www.nrao.edu/~pharden/ e despues click en Hobby (radioaficcionado ).
Buena suerte  e un bueno estudo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

